# FR: ça a pris / ç'a pris - élision ?



## FreddieFirebird

I am uncertain if I have used ça correctly here.  Is there a better way to word this?

Pourquoi est-ce que ça a pris du temps de s'arranger?  (Why did it take a while to get arranged?)

Can you contract the ça a --> ç'a?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Non, on ne fait pas la contraction : ça a --> ç'a
On la fait par contre pour : cela (contraction facultative)  /ça est (contraction obligatoire) --> c'est

Par "s'arranger", voulez-vous dire : trouver un arrangement ?


----------



## Nicomon

olivier68 said:


> Non, on ne fait pas la contraction : ça a --> ç'a


Et pourtant si, on peut la faire.  
*
Ajout :* MC a raison.  Ici, on parle plutôt d'élision que de contraction. 





> *Ça* peut cependant s'élider devant _en_ ainsi que devant les formes du verbe _avoir_ qui commencent par _a_ afin d'éviter l'enchaînement_ ça a_, _ça avait_, _ça aura_, _ça aurait_.


 Source  (il y a quelques exemples sur la page).

Je me souvenais aussi de ce fil. ç'a été / ça a été - élision de "ce" et "ça"

Suggestion pour le contexte de Freddie :  _Pourquoi ç'a pris tant de temps / ç'a été si long à...
_


----------



## olivier68

Moui... bon.. ça dépend. En France, c'est plutôt rare, même si, sûrement, on trouvera des contre-exemples. Moi, je ne pratique pas cette élision.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Et pourtant si, on peut la faire.


S’il est parfois possible de trouver la forme élidée *ç’ *(qui élide *ce* et non *ça*), je doute qu’on puisse le faire en l’occurrence.

Ça fonctionne avec le verbe être, les verbes d’état*, mais avec *prendre* *???*
_Cela prend du temps. 
Ça prend du temps. 
Ce prend du temps. _

En français de France contemporain, je doute que cela se dise, peut-être au Québec ou ailleurs en francophonie ?


*


> *c)* _Ce,_ suj. de _est_ (ou _doit être,_ ou _peut être,_ ou _allait être_)
> […]
> *Rem.* Arch. et littér. (_ce_ + verbe d'état). _Ce peut, ce paraît, ce semble, ç'avait l'air..._ (avec une nuance d'affectation)
> CE : Définition de CE


----------



## Nicomon

@ olivier : Je crois en fait être la seule Québécoise sur le fil de 65 posts que j'ai cité. 

Je ne crois vraiment pas que ce soit une différence France / Québec.  Je trouve un peu hâtif de dire : En France, c'est plutôt rare.


----------



## olivier68

C'est plutôt rare... au sens où on tourne en général autrement.
Mais c'est peut-être grammaticalement correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> On la fait par contre pour : cela (contraction facultative) /ça est (contraction obligatoire) --> c'est


Tout d'abord, ne confondons pas élision et contraction. Une *élision* est une voyelle terminale remplacée par une apostrophe (par exemple _ce + est = c'est_). Une *contraction* est la fusion de deux mots (par exemple _de + le_ = _du_).

Ensuite, notons que _cela_ ne peut en aucun cas s'élider, que _ça_ ne se contracte en principe pas – encore qu'on puisse en effet en trouver des exemples çà et là –, que seul _ce_ s'élide régulièrement. Dans la plupart des cas où on s'imagine que _ç'_ est un _ça_ élidé, il s'agit en fait d'un _ce_ élidé qui prend la cédille devant _a_, _o_ ou _u._



Nicomon said:


> Suggestion pour le contexte de Freddie : _Pourquoi ç'a pris tant de temps / ç'a été si long à..._


Autant la seconde élision est standard puisqu'il s'agit de l'élision de _ce_ devant le verbe _être_ au passé composé (*C'*_est long_  → _*Ç'*a été long_ ), autant je ne ferais jamais la première qui m'apparaît comme inappropriée à l'écrit puisqu'il s'agit de l'élision de _ça_ et non de _ce_ (_Ce prend du temps_  / _*Ça* prend du temps_  → _*Ç'*a pris du temps_  / _*Ça* a pris du temps_ ).


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Autant la seconde élision est standard puisqu'il s'agit de l'élision de _ce_ devant le verbe _être_ au passé composé (*C'*_est long_  → _*Ç'*a été long_ ), autant je ne ferais jamais la première qui m'apparaît comme inappropriée à l'écrit puisqu'il s'agit de l'élision de _ça_ et non de _ce_ (_Ce prend du temps_  / _*Ça* prend du temps_  → _*Ç'*a pris du temps_  / _*Ça* a pris du temps_ ).


 Désolée. Il se peut que j'aie mal interprété ce qui suit, copié de cette page :  





> Je lis pour ma part, dans la quatrième édition du «Nouveau dictionnaire des difficultés du français moderne» de Hanse et Blampain, à l'article «ça» (1. Élision), le passage suivant :  «La langue soignée tend à éviter "ça" devant "a été, avait été, eut été, aura été, aurait été, eût été". Elle dit : "*Ç'aurait été *délicieux, mais *ç'aurait rompu* l'enchantement" (Ormesson, J. d', _L'amour est un plaisir_). "Ç'a été" (ou "cela a été"), "ç'aurait été", etc.»


 Je retire donc ce que j'ai écrit. Il vaut sans doute mieux éviter l'élision et écrire :  *cela / ça a pris.  *
Mais au son - tout au moins au Québec - on entend bel et bien :  _ç'a pris du temps. _Je  ne prononce pas les deux « a » de _ça a._

Lu sur un blogue : 





> Grévisse fournit ailleurs (§ 668c) d'autres exemples littéraires de l'_élision de ça_, parmi lesquels : *Ç'avait l'air *d'une blague ! (MAURIAC, Anges Noirs)
> *Ç'a eu lieu* cet après-midi (J.-L. BORY, Peau des zèbres) On remarque que, dans le dernier exemple, l'élision évite un vilain double hiatus.


 On trouve aussi cet exemple avec le verbe « prendre » sur la page de la BDL vers laquelle j'ai mis un lien :  





> - Je me souviens que *ç’avait* (ou *ça avait*) *pris *beaucoup de temps.


 Oui, c'est de l'oral. Mais l'élision ne me choque pas plus au participe passé qu'au plus-que-parfait ou au passé du conditionnel.


----------



## quinoa

Suis assez d'accord avec Maître Capello sur l'usage que "je me sens faire" de cette élision. Avec le verbe être il s'agit bien de "ce" : Qu'est-ce? Qui est-ce?
Avec le  verbe avoir je ne "vois" pas "ce" mais "cela". Est-ce que cela a pris? Est-ce que ça a pris? (par exemple lorsqu'on attend la prise d'un ciment, oui je suis en plein bricolage) Et je m'entends doubler le "a" ou du moins le rallonger.)
Cela dit, je crois que l'usage fait qu'on peut entendre dire "ç'a pris", mais pas autour de moi (Sud-Ouest de la France).


----------



## Nicomon

quinoa said:


> Est-ce que ça a pris? (par exemple lorsqu'on attend la prise d'un ciment, oui je suis en plein bricolage)


  Cet exemple est quand même différent.    Je parlais de « _ç'a pris du temps _», et non « _ça a pris _», tout court.   

Moi aussi, je m'entends doubler le « a » dans le deuxième cas.


----------



## quinoa

Combien de temps ça a pris? (J'entends le "a" plus long que dans "sa pris"... Oh, pas des "tonnes" de secondes, mais un petit truc en plus tout de même).


----------



## Nicomon

Pareil.  C'est un long « a »... mais pas deux.   Je prononce  le « a » de la même façon que si c'était _ ç'a été_.  

Mais j'ai déjà dit que je retirais ma suggestion.   À l'écrit, il vaut mieux ne pas élider : *ça a pris.
*
Je vous invite à consulter ce fil : ça (l')a bien été

Il se peut que ce soit pour éviter cette fausse liaison, hélas courante à l'oral, qu'on écrit parfois : _ ç'a pris / ç'avait pris. _


----------



## Blougouz

En France on ne dira pas le ç'a pris (le "ça a" reste sans l'élision, et est bien prononcé avec deux A et non un A long), mais on entendra et lira aisément des ç'aurait été préférable ou autres ç'eût été mieux (donc devant des verbes être).


----------



## Grop

Blougouz said:


> En France on ne dira pas le ç'a pris (le "ça a" reste sans l'élision, et est bien prononcé avec deux A et non un A long)



Sauf quand c'est moi qui parle, par exemple. Comme quoi ça dépend.


----------



## Blougouz

Hé hé! Comme quoi, les généralités, hein...! 

(Mais l'écris-tu?...)


----------



## Grop

Ça m'arrive, mais pas dans un registre formel. Dans un email informel ou un chat, pourquoi pas.


----------

